# Pulseaudio no funciona en Plasma 5

## Megver83

Hola a todos, soy un usuario de Parabola, que es prácticamente una versión 100% libre de Arch Linux. Por defecto, Parabola usa Systemd pero lo cambié a OpenRC instalando los paquetes desde el repo PCR para x86_64.

Al principio lo probé en una máquina virtual con Xfce y funcionó todo bien (aunque tuve que hacerme miembro de algunos grupos). Luego al probarlo con la última versión de KDE Plasma, plasma-pa no me mostraba los dispositivos ni funcionaba. Luego de leer esto, realizé lo que decía y empezó a funcionar, pero algo raro pasa. Cuando cierro sesión desde el Lanzador de Aplicaciones, y vuelvo a iniciar, el applet deja de funcionar otra vez, y al escribir

```
$ pulseaudio

[..]

module.c: Failed to load  module "module-esound-protocol-unix" (argument: ""): initialization failed.

[..]
```

Me sale un error con ese módulo "module-esound-protocol-unix", pero igual puedo reproducir audio y controlar su volumen si es que la aplicación desde donde la reproduzco se puede.

Pero si en vez de cerrar sesión desde el Lanzador de Aplicaciones y lo hago desde un terminal escribiendo

```
$ killall -u <mi usuario>
```

y vuelvo a iniciar, sigue funcionando. Es muy extraño, sé que en la wiki de Gentoo dice que nadie debe estar en el grupo "audio", pero la verdad ya comprobé que eso no afecta en nada en KDE, de hecho en Xfce me tuve que unir a ese grupo para que el audio funcionara.

Gracias de antemano!

----------

## natrix

Intenta cambiar los permisos del usuario pero desde el root para darle libre acceso a pulseaudio:

```
chown -R <mi usuario>:<mi usuario> /home/<mi usuario>
```

----------

## Megver83

 *natrix wrote:*   

> Intenta cambiar los permisos del usuario pero desde el root para darle libre acceso a pulseaudio:
> 
> ```
> chown -R <mi usuario>:<mi usuario> /home/<mi usuario>
> ```
> ...

 

Si vi en otro post un tema parecido donde daban esta solución (de hecho, ahí apareces tú). Pero no me solucionó el problema.

----------

